# Unsolicited PM for Habanos



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

So I just got a private message from a noob with 0 posts saying his family business is cigars and tell him what I like and he would give me a quote. This screams scam to me. Anyone else get a message like this? I would not reply if If you did, as my paranoid side screams scam or setup.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

I did. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Me three


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I got two. Screenshot and, sent to mods.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Also me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Got it as well.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Also reported this to the moderators. Pure scam. Worst kind of spamming.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm asking him for a price list. 😁

So far, no dice. 😎


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

What? Are you trying to tell me that there is not some kind hearted stranger who just wants to help me find some good Cuban cigars? He said no fakes! I mean what else could I reasonably expect from the man?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Scap said:


> I'm asking him for a price list. &#128513;
> 
> So far, no dice. &#128526;


5 meeeellllllion dollars! (Dr. Evil voice)


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I'm feeling left out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> I'm feeling left out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't feel bad he didn't send me one either... Too bad I could go for some rolled up floor clippings with a hint of toe nail and twine.

We are on it. At least you guys are smart enough to ignore the d'bag.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I would have had a Box of Cohiba Behike 52's on the way had he hit me up first. For $100, it's a DEAL!!!!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> I would have had a Box of Cohiba Behike 52's on the way had he hit me up first. For $100, it's a DEAL!!!!!


I included you in the smart enough to ignore it...Don't price me wrong Dave.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Just for fun..... I went on Craigslist in Miami....you should see some of the deals on cigars one can get.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> Just for fun..... I went on Craigslist in Miami....you should see some of the deals on cigars one can get.


I wish there was a " slap to the back of the head " emoji..lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Guys for reporting this doooshnozzle....as Dino said we're on it. I've hopefully got him banned...so if anybody else gets any PM's from him let us know. BTW....you guys kill me...bunch of incorrigible sunsabeeyotches!

I'm asking him for a price list. 😁

So far, no dice. 😎

I would have had a Box of Cohiba Behike 52's on the way had he hit me up first. For $100, it's a DEAL!!!!!

What? Are you trying to tell me that there is not some kind hearted stranger who just wants to help me find some good Cuban cigars? He said no fakes! I mean what else could I reasonably expect from the man?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Well there goes my commission from the guy.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> I could go for some rolled up floor clippings with a hint of toe nail and twine.


The only thing better than a custom roll Puban, is a custom roll Puban with plume.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> What? Are you trying to tell me that there is not some kind hearted stranger who just wants to help me find some good Cuban cigars? He said no fakes! I mean what else could I reasonably expect from the man?


I own a bridge in Brooklyn I'm looking to sell>


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I own a bridge in Brooklyn I'm looking to sell>


For realz? What color is it? I know a guy who knows a guy that will trade for some beachfront lots,,,,


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I own a bridge in Brooklyn I'm looking to sell>


Awesome...put me down for two please. Thanks


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Any I was thinking I was special >


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I hope all this banter don't screw up my 3 cash in advance order's! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> I hope all this banter don't screw up my 3 cash in advance order's!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have PM'd me...we could have gotten together and saved on the shipping cost


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got the PM today as well... I just ignored it.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Cigary said:


> Thanks Guys for reporting this doooshnozzle....as Dino said we're on it. I've hopefully got him banned...so if anybody else gets any PM's from him let us know. BTW....you guys kill me...bunch of incorrigible sunsabeeyotches!
> 
> I'm asking him for a price list. &#128513;
> 
> ...


He told me it was an Excel spreadsheet and to email him....Then he gave me an email address...
So tempted to sign him up at NAMBLA. :vs_laugh:

No way am I giving out any email addresses or opening up a spreadsheet from an unknown source. :grin2:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Scap said:


> He told me it was an Excel spreadsheet and to email him....Then he gave me an email address...
> 
> So tempted to sign him up at NAMBLA. :vs_laugh:
> 
> No way am I giving out any email addresses or opening up a spreadsheet from an unknown source. :grin2:


Dude. NAMBLA..... Are you satin? Cause that's some mean shit. BTW DO NOT GOOGLE THOSE 6 letters. Ex Leo so I know.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

csk415 said:


> Dude. NAMBLA..... Are you satin? Cause that's some mean shit. BTW DO NOT GOOGLE THOSE 6 letters. Ex Leo so I know.


Satin? No, you kink! >


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Totally just googled NAMBLA. Similar to a website we used to sign people up for that would mail pamphlets to you house. Wanna freak out your buddies ole lady, sign him up for some freaky stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ams417 said:


> Totally just googled NAMBLA. Similar to a website we used to sign people up for that would mail pamphlets to you house. Wanna freak out your buddies ole lady, sign him up for some freaky stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that would qualify you for a friendly punch in the throat..lol


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Oh for sure. This was one trick I kept safely up my sleeve until it was called for. I've used it many times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ams417 said:


> Totally just googled NAMBLA. Similar to a website we used to sign people up for that would mail pamphlets to you house. Wanna freak out your buddies ole lady, sign him up for some freaky stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing like sending your buddy a little surprise from Adam & Eve.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Close, this organization specialized in literature to help folks come out of the closet. It would come addressed to the person you signed up. Pissed a few guys right off. Seem their wives normally check the mailbox. Imagine their surprise to see some helpful literature addressed to the husband. Fun fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ranger0282 said:


> I would have had a Box of Cohiba Behike 52's on the way had he hit me up first. For $100, it's a DEAL!!!!!


:vs_poop: i got robbed he charged me 125 :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :vs_poop: i got robbed he charged me 125 :vs_laugh:


You must have got the box with the glass top....


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, I got one too.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

An Email that is... not a box of cigars... lol.


----------

